# i want to learn programming.



## dingdong (May 17, 2012)

Guys i want to learn programming say almost all.for working in movie/game editing softwares to hacking.Kindly let me know from where i should start.

I have very basic knowledge in c++ but is not in touch with it for years.

Kindly help.


----------



## nbaztec (May 17, 2012)

Please read similar threads.



> *working in movie/game editing softwares to hacking*


Now that's a long way. 



> I have very basic knowledge in c++ but is not in touch with it for years.


Read some non-India authored books. Search around for similar threads.

PS: Hacking what exactly? High level languages don't help you in hacking/cracking.


----------



## abhijangda (May 17, 2012)

Hey let me make you clear. Although its true that almost everything(or may be everything) in this Computer Era requires programming but you cannot learn everything, I mean its difficult to be the expert of everything from Game Programming to Web Designing or from Application Programming to Kernel Programming. There are different areas and each area has a set of libraries and languages used. First, choose your area, where you want to go. 
Also, Hacking too contains wide topics and is not just up to programming.
For C++ read Thinking in C++ by Bruce Eckel. Its a gr8!! book Good Luck!!


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

Hacking desnt means you  must-have  knowledge of Programming and depends on the Kind of Hacking one is attempting to accomplish.

BTW if Hacking to you means blowing online servers,websites,ids and accounts then look forward too SQL,HTML and Python.

Too much can be said about Hacking but that would be offtopic.


----------



## nbaztec (May 17, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Hacking desnt means you  must-have  knowledge of
> BTW if Hacking to you means blowing online servers,websites,ids and accounts then look forward too SQL,HTML and Python.



Even those won't help you hack. SQL Injections/XSS/Phishing, etc. are all aimed at exploiting the vulnerabilities - whether it's of the server, the code and/or the user.

If anyone wishes to hack learn assembly.


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> Even those won't help you hack. SQL Injections/XSS/Phishing, etc. are all aimed at exploiting the vulnerabilities - whether it's of the server, the code and/or the user.
> 
> If anyone wishes to hack learn* assembly*.



Going back to stone age.


----------



## dingdong (May 17, 2012)

ok i want to start with movies.How is Maya for Film Maya - 3D Animation Software - Autodesk.


----------



## nbaztec (May 17, 2012)

> How is Maya for *Film *





> Maya - *3D Animation* Software


Does that say anything?

Look into Adobe Premier, Pinnacle Studio, After Effects or even the humble Movie Maker will do.


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

dingdong said:


> ok i want to start with movies.How is Maya for Film Maya - 3D Animation Software - Autodesk.




Lol.
Where are you heading.!
Jumped directly from Programming Bandwagon to 3d Designing bandwagon.!!

Anyways Maya too has its own programming language(its scripting language actually) called MEL.Do you want to learn that or simply jump into modeling and animation.???


----------



## dingdong (May 17, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> Does that say anything?
> 
> Look into Adobe Premier, Pinnacle Studio, After Effects or even the humble Movie Maker will do.


_
Bhai_ please refer the link i have given maya for film is copied from there only.



Sujeet said:


> Lol.
> Where are you heading.!
> Jumped directly from Programming Bandwagon to 3d Designing bandwagon.!!
> 
> Anyways Maya too has its own programming language(its scripting language actually) called MEL.Do you want to learn that or simply jump into modeling and animation.???



Lol this time also you guessed right! yes first i want to learn modeling then animation.which can be used for movies.

After that say hacking small easy websites.Or spying on anothers system by injecting a program.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 17, 2012)

why you are confused....
Animation for movies, learning this and mastering it will take 1-2 years. depends on you
Programming, takes 1 day. Mastering it takes 2 years. Algorithms and problem solving you should. not learning every other language.

and one does not simply  become a hacker


----------



## dingdong (May 17, 2012)

^^I am not confuse.i want to learn. thats it.Mastering will come later.first let me learn something.

ok then suggest some programming books only.will python help.


----------



## nbaztec (May 17, 2012)

dingdong first of all - You, mate are confused and badly lacking direction.

You want to go Movie Editing? Go for Adobe Premier, After Effects, Pinnacle Studio
You want to go 3D Animation and CG Films? Go for Autodesk Maya
You want to go 3D Modelling? Go for Autodesk AutoCAD
You want to learn Programming? Start with Python/C++
You want to learn Game Editing? Go for Flash w/ ActionScript , OpenGL w/ C++, PyGame w/ Python
You wan to learn Hacking? Learn ASM, Reverse Engineering and look into Debuggers

As you might guessed it, these are forks in the way. Choose a path.


----------



## dingdong (May 17, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> dingdong first of all - You, mate are confused and badly lacking direction.
> 
> You want to go Movie Editing? Go for Adobe Premier, After Effects, Pinnacle Studio
> You want to go 3D Animation and CG Films? Go for Autodesk Maya
> ...



hmmm maybe you are right.Actually i have interest in all.Therefore have to start with something first.

Just tell me the usages of python then?I will start with it then.


----------



## nbaztec (May 17, 2012)

dingdong said:


> hmmm maybe you are right.Actually i have interest in all.Therefore have to start with something first.
> 
> Just tell me the usages of python then?I will start with it then.



Python is one of your general purpose programming languages. It's cleaner syntax makes it easier for beginners to learn. You can create simple console programs just by scripting, complex application programs by extending to PyQt, 2D Games by extending to PyGame or even a web framework by extending to Django.

I'd say start slow. Download IDLE and learn scripting.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 19, 2012)

or you can try with Java.

visit this site


----------



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

The preference of Language Is Personal Choice provided the person knows the real good and bad of Language he/she wants to pursue.


----------



## Theodre (May 20, 2012)

If you want to learn programming take it slow with C++ Thats better  But seeing the above posts i think you are confused my friend  Take a path master it then move to another, its not that easy, IT TAKES A LOT OF TIME


----------



## Monk (May 24, 2012)

Start with python like myself, *Udacity* and *MIT Open course ware* are the best places to learn python. Ebooks will only confuse you.
Focus on one thing first rest will follow, for game programming c++ and JS will be beneficial search for a software called '*Unity 3D*' its an awesome game engine.
For *modelling* Maya might be too intimidating for beginners try learning open source software like '*Blender 4D*'.

* @ Offtopic:* I'm half way through python, and i'm loving it. Will learning HTML 5 help? considering that i want to make web pages and apps?


----------



## Desmond (May 24, 2012)

Learning HTML5 will definitely help. You will also need to learn JavaScript to make full use of it.


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

^^And CSS/CSS3 too to make full use of Web Package.HTML/HTML5+CSS/CSS3+JAVASCRIPT{with JQuery}


----------



## dingdong (May 24, 2012)

*ENOUGH* i am not a noob just a newbie. I opened this thread to learn and get help from other members here.If you cant help and here for an argument you can leave.A healthy discussion is always welcome.

 I dont want my thread closed like this

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...ointed-its-just-not-great-indian-context.html

Suggestion: Please dont reply to troll posts


----------



## Monk (May 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Another doubt, is it possible to make android apps using python and NDK? Has anyone tried it? NDK works for C and C++.


----------



## ico (May 24, 2012)

Cleaned up and slightly edited. Don't revolt against each other.  dingdong is right.


----------



## hsr (May 24, 2012)

@OP, if you like programming in C++, you should understand it is a gateway to other languages. You learn basic paradigms and syntax through it. Programming is done in many levels, systems programming, web programming, assembly level programming and such.
Since you are into hacking I suggest you start with python, once familiar with it, jump to PHP, followed by MySql. Now once you have learned those, try and stick to them and master each one. And in the mean time, never attend "Ethical Hacking" courses or seminars, they are a total waste of time and money. Do stuff by experimenting and learning from it.

Personally, I do not like the online courses. Use w3schools.com to learn basic PHP and JavaScript. Then use stackoverflow for advanced solutions. There is the php.net manual for php functions, and the official jQuery documentation for jQuery.


----------



## dingdong (May 24, 2012)

ico said:


> Cleaned up and slightly edited. Don't revolt against each other.  dingdong is right.



Thank you for supporting.



hsr said:


> @OP, if you like programming in C++, you should understand it is a gateway to other languages. You learn basic paradigms and syntax through it. Programming is done in many levels, systems programming, web programming, assembly level programming and such.
> Since you are into hacking I suggest you start with python, once familiar with it, jump to PHP, followed by MySql. Now once you have learned those, try and stick to them and master each one. And in the mean time, never attend "Ethical Hacking" courses or seminars, they are a total waste of time and money. Do stuff by experimenting and learning from it.
> 
> Personally, I do not like the online courses. Use w3schools.com to learn basic PHP and JavaScript. Then use stackoverflow for advanced solutions. There is the php.net manual for php functions, and the official jQuery documentation for jQuery.


understood.which means i have to go through c++ again.

To be honest its not that i hate OOP but sometimes i find it boring.Btw how to make those GUI s/w installation boxes i mean those boxes which appear when you execute a .exe file to install something.Is it visual basic?


----------



## Desmond (May 24, 2012)

dingdong said:


> To be honest its not that i hate OOP but sometimes i find it boring.Btw how to make those GUI s/w installation boxes i mean those boxes which appear when you execute a .exe file to install something.Is it visual basic?



It can be made in VB, but VB is for very simple, almost RAD level development. It can allow to quickly make applications, but if you want to more control over what you are making, I'd recommend going in for VC++. It allows very minute control over everything you are building, but it is very vast and can be overwhelming for a noob. But, most professional grade UIs are made in VC++.


----------



## nbaztec (May 24, 2012)

dingdong said:


> Thank you for supporting.
> 
> 
> understood.which means i have to go through c++ again.
> ...



As DeSmOnD said VB is for RAD projects, quick and dirty. Those boxes are known as Forms. They are more often than not, designed rather than coded. Qt and Windows Form Designer come to mind. The functionality is, however, coded in native languages (C++, Python, C#, Java etc.). There is a myriad of Controls ranging from simple TextBoxes to complex DataGrids and TabbedPanels. While they make an application versatile and rich, they incorporate an equal level of complexity. If you plan on learning the native language _and_ it's GUI controls, I'd say you have plenty on your plate already. Best of luck.


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

dingdong said:


> Thank you for supporting.
> 
> 
> understood.which means i have to go through c++ again.
> ...



Yes Visual Basic allows to create Windows Form Application polished with simple GUI.
But its too basic,obvioulsy its in the name!

You can look forward to Visual C++ if you have good understanding of OOP and C++ and want to kickstart Creating C++ based Flexible Windows Apps.

Opt for Qt while developing for Multiple platforms as its Cross Platforms and Port friendly.


----------



## cooljeba (Jun 1, 2012)

Visual basics if from dino age... NET 4.5 Brings in metro apps development.. Targets both pc and tablets like a boss B)


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 1, 2012)

^^Metro Apps is for Pro Birds Buddy.

They are not as simple to forge as they actually look.


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 14, 2012)

If you are doing for animation contents you can learn for maya and animation course but i think you can learn animation course for movies and gaming field so better to do this. if you can think web pages are other you can learn programming languages.


----------

